# successful hunter



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a pic of my buddies bear he shot opening night in the bergland Unit. Feild dressed out at 488lbs.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats a nice one! Congrats!


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats! Very nice bear.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!! congrads!!!!*


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Thats awsome......congrats!

tjstebb


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

What a Brute,,,good job


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

That is a Dandy


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice Bear!!!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

PIG! Congrats!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a fine bruin... Thats a good one!!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

very nice bear !!!!


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice, congrats


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That is a real trophy. Tell him congrat's.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats to your friend on an excellent bear.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Great Bear !


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow!! Nice one!! Where is that unit at?


----------



## BigPat0429 (Mar 8, 2008)

Was this bear up at Hanks on Thursday night to weigh in on his scale? I heard there was a dandy up there shortly after I left that night.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> PIG! Congrats!


NO silly, it's a bear!!!!

Awesome bear.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

holy wa dandy bear


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

BigPat0429 said:


> Was this bear up at Hanks on Thursday night to weigh in on his scale? I heard there was a dandy up there shortly after I left that night.


I'll add some more photos soon. I have a pic of the scale and a comparison of the pad. It was an absolute brute. Probably never shoot one that big....or even see one that size.


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

NICE BEAR ! One to be proud of for sure !!


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I think thats the same bear that was at Settlers in Bruce Crossing on opening night. 

I was standing across the street and saw everbody gathered around the truck. I thought ah i've seen enough dead bears, I sure wish I would have walked over now.

Ryan


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great job on that bear!!!:yikes: I am sure he is proud of that one. I leave in the morning for the Big UP so am pumped. Thanks for posting the picture.

hunterjb6


----------



## RUTNBUC (May 5, 2006)

Very Nice bear........Good job guys


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

awesome!!!! congradulations.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Great looking Bear,congrats!!


----------



## J FISH (Feb 21, 2009)

What a bruiser. Verry nice Congrats!!


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW, quite the bear. making me rethink the size of the bear we had on camera. DID you say 488 DRESSED?? dam. Pic didn't look like bear was dressed. WOW again nice bear


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome bear!


----------

